# JavaDoc mit Eclipse



## cfenner (22. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne mit JavaDoc einmal über meine Webapplication in MyEclipse drüberlaufen. Ich brauche dafür ein "Javadoc Command". Dort habe ich einfach mal "/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.07/bin/javadoc" aus meinem normalen JDK eingegeben. Wenn ich nun auf finish klicke bekomm ich ne doku mit 50Errors und 300Warnings.. das sind aber alles Fehler die von JavaDoc verursacht wurden.. "Invalid location of tag (NOSCRIPT)." usw.. aber auch sowas "warning - @struts.action-forward is an unknown tag." & "cannot find symbol: class HttpServletRequest" 

Kann mir da jemand auf die schnelle helfen? 

mfg chris


----------



## zeja (26. August 2008)

Wenn du für ein Webprojekt Doku haben willst, solltest du auch das Tool aus deinem Java EE nehmen.

Verweise zu weiteren APIs die nicht aufgelöst werden können, lassen sich mit zusätzlichen Kommandos, die der Javadoc Dokumentation zu entnehmen sind, hinzufügen.


----------



## cfenner (26. August 2008)

Damit kann ich leider nichts anfangen. Die Anwendung wird ja ohne Fehler kompiliert und ist auch benutzbar. Wieso kennt dann Javadoc auf einmal die Dateien nicht mehr.


----------



## zeja (26. August 2008)

Weil Javadoc ein anderes Tool ist als Javac und in deinem Classpath nur Dateien sind mit denen Javac was anfangen kann. Javadoc benötigt Links zu den Javadocs deiner APIs um diese mit verlinken zu können.


----------



## cfenner (26. August 2008)

ok.. dann werd ich mal versuchen die rauszufinden.
Danke erstmal.


----------

